# Ein paar 'doofe Fragen'..



## diablor4w (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich hätte ein paar dumme Fragen zu Diablo 3.

Habe im offi Forum schon gesehen, dass viele ihre DPS vergleichen.. 
Wo sehe ich die DPS?

Wie kann ich eine Gilde erstellen?

Man könnte sich einige Wege sparen in Inis.. 
Gibt es Karten der Instanzen?


@@ Falls ihr ähnliche Fragen habt, könnt ihr Sie ja dazu schreiben.


----------



## Theopa (16. Mai 2012)

@ 2.) Man kann Ingame keine Gilden erstellen. Du kannst dir aber eine Gilde außerhalb des Games suchen, diese organisieren sich meist über Homepage + Forum und TS-Server.

@ 3.) Nein, es gibt keine Karten und es wird auch niemals welche geben. Der Grund: Ca. 95% der Dungeond/Gebiete bei Diablo 3 (im Prinzip fast alles außer Städten etc.) ist Zufallsgeneriert. Das heißt wenn du 30 mal zum Skelettkönig gehst, wird der Weg dahin wohl 30 mal anders aussehen. Sobald du dich ausloggst "resettest" du alles und wirst beim nächsten mal völlig andere Dungeons und Landschaften vorfinden.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube der TE erwartet hier ein WoW 2 oder sowas? Da wird er sich wohl ganz derbe enttäuscht fühlen, wenn er merkt das D3 was völlig anderes ist. Wenn ich schon was lese von Karten und Instanzen, dann kann ich eigentlich nur schmuzeln, oder den Kopf schütteln, oder beides


----------



## Schomny (16. Mai 2012)

Hi

ich habe eine Frage. Ich habe mir Diablo 3 u#über die Blizz Account Seite heruntergeladen, aber das Ladefenster ist immer noch offen obwohl alles heruntergeladen ist.

Was kann ich da machen? Soll ich einfach auf Abbrechen drücken?


----------



## JonnyBee (17. Mai 2012)

das Problem hatte ich auch. einfach weg machen und in der Start/ suchfunktion Diablo 3 eingeben. Dann siehste die exe. Drauf hämmern und installieren


----------



## Schomny (17. Mai 2012)

ah cool danke


----------



## Wizzbeast (18. Mai 2012)

Kann denn jemand die erste Frage des TE´s beantworten? Das habe ich mich nämlich auch gefragt, wo die Leute DPS zahlen für Ihr Chars herhaben? Und nein es sind nicht die blossen DPS Zahlen Ihrer Waffen. Denn in einem der Threats sagt der TE nachdem er ein paar andere Skills / Runen gewählt hat hat er doppelt so viel DPS. So als ob er das irgendwo ablesen / messen könnte?


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Mai 2012)

Das kannst du in den Optionen einstellen, wo du auch die Lebensbalken der Gegner anzeigen lassen kannst.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Mai 2012)

mit dps meinen die sicher die zusammenfassung aller schadensdinge im charakterfenster
also waffenschaden*tempo*crit*boni
allein darauf basiert ja im endeffekt der schaden aller fähigkeiten

als 56er magier hab ich gestern die 10k geknackt :O


----------



## ChaosX (20. Mai 2012)

Es gibt keine doofen Fragen, nur doofe antworten und die leider zu oft.


----------



## Nicnak (20. Mai 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich glaube der TE erwartet hier ein WoW 2 oder sowas? Da wird er sich wohl ganz derbe enttäuscht fühlen, wenn er merkt das D3 was völlig anderes ist. Wenn ich schon was lese von Karten und Instanzen, dann kann ich eigentlich nur schmuzeln, oder den Kopf schütteln, oder beides



Joar dann viel Spass beim Schmunzel, schüttel dein Kopf, kraul dir die Eier, leg deine Füße hoch und steck den Kopf in Sand...

Der TE hat doch lediglich ne Frage gestellt. Oo

Und dass Blizz sich ihre eigenen Kunden vergrault indem Sie keine Übersichtskarte (selbst Ascaron hat das geschafft), keine Reittiere, keine Charakteranpassungsmöglichkeiten und keine Möglichkeit bietet Gegenstände direkt zu zerkleinern (NÖö, da muss man mal wieder 5 Minuten verschwenden und zurück in die Stadt porten, obwohl es selbst Hellgate London hinbekommen hat das Problem zu lösen. *kotzwürg*),
dafür kannn der TE ja auch nicht wirklich etwas dafür.

Aber nee, du Chef er nichts... Alles gut. Oo

[QUOTE



> Man könnte sich einige Wege sparen in Inis..
> Gibt es Karten der Instanzen?



Legitime Frage. Stellt euch mal Durotar oder das Brachland mit zufallsgenerierter Umgebung vor.


----------



## ego1899 (21. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Und dass Blizz sich ihre eigenen Kunden vergrault indem Sie keine Übersichtskarte (selbst Ascaron hat das geschafft), keine Reittiere, keine Charakteranpassungsmöglichkeiten und keine Möglichkeit bietet Gegenstände direkt zu zerkleinern (NÖö, da muss man mal wieder 5 Minuten verschwenden und zurück in die Stadt porten, obwohl es selbst Hellgate London hinbekommen hat das Problem zu lösen. *kotzwürg*),
> dafür kannn der TE ja auch nicht wirklich etwas dafür.
> 
> Aber nee, du Chef er nichts... Alles gut. Oo
> ...



Deine Beiträge sind echt immer wieder lustig zu lesen. Und BTW hoffe ich das du niemals auch nur in die Nähe eines Blizzard-Mitarbeiter kommst, damit du seinen Geist vergiften kannst... xD

Ein zufallsgeneriertes Brachland und so? Merkst du eigentlich das deine Aussage null Sinn ergibt? Dir ist schon aufgefallen das Diablo ein völlig anderes Spiel ist als WoW oder?
Blizzard vergrault sich Spieler, weil sie keine Mounts und keinen Char Editor einbauen? In welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich?
Was bitte will ich mit einem Mount in Diablo? Warum brauche ich einen Chareditor für ein Hack ´n Slay Spiel, bei dem ich den Char sowieso nur klein und von oben sehe?
Is dir vielleicht mal der Gedanke gekommen das es Spieler gibt die sowas einfach nicht wollen?

Es ist dir zu umständlich mit einem Portal (ja ein Portal!!!) in die Stadt zu reisen um deine Gegenstände zu dissen? Würdest du lieber mit deinem Mount hinreiten oder wie? Ginge das schneller?
Warum eigentlich nich einen Schmied als Haustier den du dann bei Bedarf auspacken kannst. Oder wieso nicht selber den Beruf des Schmieds erlernen?

Das Blizzard WoW im Gegensatz zu früher so massiv vereinfacht hat, dass sogar ein 5-jähriger damit klar kommen würde is wahrscheinlich genau dein Ding. Genau deswegen ist WoW so stiiiinklangweilig geworden.

Is dir mal aufgefallen das Blizzard mehr entwickelt als nur WoW? Das Diablo damals der Durchbruch war und so? 
Willst du in Starcraft vielleicht auch noch irgendwas aus WoW einbauen? Da bin ich mal sehr gespannt was dir da so einfällt 

Das einzigste was Blizzard vergrault sind WoW-Fanboys so wie du einer bist, die WoW immer als Maß aller Dinge bleiben wird. 



So um mal zum Thema zu kommen. Das mit den DPS fänd ich auch mal ne sehr interessante Geschichte. Ich denke mal das bald entsprechende Addons auftauchen werden, die entsprechende Funktionen beinhalten werden.


----------



## Jesbi (21. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Und dass Blizz sich ihre eigenen Kunden vergrault



Jeder will wissen wieso und dann kommt es.



Nicnak schrieb:


> keine Übersichtskarte



Du schreibst selber dass es zufallsgeneriert ist und dann das?



Nicnak schrieb:


> keine Reittiere



Wozu auch? Wo willst Du hinreiten? Aufs Mount, drei Meter reiten und dann von den Gegnern runter gekloppt werden?



Nicnak schrieb:


> keine Charakteranpassungsmöglichkeiten



Immerhin kann man kann schon die Geschlechter auswählen und die Rüstung färben. Es stehen aber auch nie 30 Barbaren auf einem Haufen. Ansonsten spiel nen weiblichen Barbaren, biste sicher so gut wie alleine.



Nicnak schrieb:


> keine Möglichkeit bietet Gegenstände direkt zu zerkleinern



Port hin und zurück, dauert doch nicht solange oder? Außerdem verstopft mir das Zeug dann auch nicht die Tasche.

Ansonsten, Danke für deinen doch erheiternden Post.

mfg


----------



## Nicnak (21. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ein zufallsgeneriertes Brachland und so? Merkst du eigentlich das deine Aussage null Sinn ergibt? Dir ist schon aufgefallen das Diablo ein völlig anderes Spiel ist als WoW oder?



Ein anderes Spiel? Wie etz??
Ne dachte eigentlich das der dritte Teil von Diabolo das vierte Addon zu WoW wäre. Oo




ego1899 schrieb:


> Blizzard vergrault sich Spieler, weil sie keine Mounts und keinen Char Editor einbauen? In welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich?
> ...Warum brauche ich einen Chareditor für ein Hack ´n Slay Spiel...



Wenn du keine Lust hast dir vor Spielbeginn (für ein Spiel dass du wahrscheinlich einige Monate oder gar Jahre spielen wirst) einen Charakter zu erstellen und ihn deinen Wünschen anzupassen, dann ist das deine Sache. 
Ich habe darauf Lust.
Wenn du darauf Lust hast in einer 5er Gruppe mit Zwillingen/Drillingen zu spielen... dann viel Spass. 
Darauf habe ich keine Lust.
Btw: Dass wäre ein Feature bei dem so engstirnigen Personen wie dir noch nichteinmal was weggenommen würde.




> Was bitte will ich mit einem Mount in Diablo? Warum brauche ich einen Chareditor für ein Hack ´n Slay Spiel, bei dem ich den Char sowieso nur klein und von oben sehe?
> Is dir vielleicht mal der Gedanke gekommen das es Spieler gibt die sowas einfach nicht wollen?



Ist dir vielleicht mal der Gedanke gekommen dass es Spieler gibt die soetwas wollen?
Du hast keine Lust drauf? Ok. 
Dann wähle zufällig generierte Chars aus und gib jbklkjgbujik als Namen ein.
Andere Spieler haben aber Lust darauf. 



> Es ist dir zu umständlich mit einem Portal (ja ein Portal!!!) in die Stadt zu reisen um deine Gegenstände zu dissen? Würdest du lieber mit deinem Mount hinreiten oder wie? Ginge das schneller?
> Warum eigentlich nich einen Schmied als Haustier den du dann bei Bedarf auspacken kannst. Oder wieso nicht selber den Beruf des Schmieds erlernen?



Schonmal Skyrim gezockt?? Oder World of Warcraft?? ^^

Mir ist natürlich bewusst dass Diabolo ein anderes Spielsystem ist. Trotzdem finde ich es schade und frage mich wieso es weder eine Oberwelt, noch eine Oberkarte gibt.
Die Portale sind super keine Frage. Aber muss wirklich fast jede Quest im Fast Food Stil vollzogen werden? Schnell rein, schnell raus, hauptsache was zwischen die Zähne??



> Das Blizzard WoW im Gegensatz zu früher so massiv vereinfacht hat, dass sogar ein 5-jähriger damit klar kommen würde is wahrscheinlich genau dein Ding. Genau deswegen ist WoW so stiiiinklangweilig geworden.



Ok Kleiner, dann erkläre ich es dir mal wie einem 5-jährigem. Oo 	*könntgradlautschreienundmeinerasselandiewandwerfen*

Wenn du WoW für zu einfach emfindest. (Ein MMORPG wo jede Klasse um die 40 Attacken hat, plus Tränke, Fläschen, Rassen- und Ausrüstungsfähigkeiten etc. etc.) 
Dann aber behauptest ein 6 Button Smasher wo man stundenlang die gleichen Tasten drückt währe anspruchsvoller.
Kollege dann geh mal zum Arzt.

Ne wirklich, nichts für ungut, aber ich könnt gerade platzen bei dem Mist den du schreibst. Oo

Ich spiele mit ner Razer Naga Maus mit 12 Tasten an der Seite. Die einzige Tastaturtaste die ich drücke ist ESC fürs Menü.
Nennst du dass anspruchsvoll??



> Is dir mal aufgefallen das Blizzard mehr entwickelt als nur WoW? Das Diablo damals der Durchbruch war und so?



Ja damals vor über 15 Jahren. Da war es der Durchbruch und absolut top für die Zeit.
Aber wir haben es Zwo12. 

Wenn mein Char über mehr als 30 Attacken verfügt dann möchte ich die auch nutzen und nicht beschränkt werden auf 2 Haupttasten und 4 Nebentasten.

Blizz hat doch gesehen wie Hellgate London genau aus dem Grund flöten gegangen ist.
Wieso machen Sie es dann nach.




> Das einzigste was Blizzard vergrault sind WoW-Fanboys so wie du einer bist, die WoW immer als Maß aller Dinge bleiben wird.



Wusste etz eig. garnicht dass wir uns persönlich kennen. Oo
Ich habe WoW bis etz immer Casual gespielt, spiele es seit 9 Monaten nicht mehr und werd wieder anpacken wenn die Pandas kommen.
Mein Maß aller Dinge ist StreetFighter 2, Anno 1602, Theme Hospital und Resident Evil 1 
+ zugegeben die ersten 10 Stunden in WoW.


Auch wenn ich D2 nur durchgespielt und nicht gesuchtet habe bin ich trotzdem Bliz Fan seit über 10 Jahren und habe ne eigene Meinung.

Diabolo 3 ist absolut geil, keine Frage.
Von der Atmosphäre her wieder mal ungeschlagen. Das kriegt keine Firma der Welt besser hin. ((Meine Meinung))
Aber das Spiel könnte Blizz mit nem Fingerschnippen weitaus besser machen.

Die haben doch zich Erfahrung mit WoW??

Man kann nichtmal im Startmenü seinen Charkter drehen und die Rüsi bewundern.

Was soll der Mist??


----------



## Nicnak (21. Mai 2012)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Du schreibst selber dass es zufallsgeneriert ist und dann das?



Alter Schwede, bist du des lesens mächtig??

Ich habe mich darüber beschwert dass Blizz weder ne Übersichtskarte noch ne offene Welt gebracht hat.
Und dann geschrieben dass man sich mal Durotar vorstellen soll als zufallgenerietres Gebiet.

D3 ist ein Rollenspiel, ebenso wie WoW.

Meine Fresse, stell dir dochmal vor du questest in .. wat weiß ich... der Höhle rechts von Ogri, oder machst die Angelquest im See,
quest fertig > rein nach Ogri abgeben > Kochquest annehemn, die mit den Schweinen > kommst raus und alles ist zufallsgeneriert = IRGENDWO Oo

Dann fliegste nach TB und alle Zelte stehen durcheinandergewürfelt da wie sie gerade Lust haben.
Dann porteste dich nach UC und die gesamte statt ist nicht im Keller, sondern spielt Dalaran über den Wolken.

Stell dir dochmal vor du gehst in ne 5e oder 40er Ini und alles ist wild durcheinander Oo
Und dass jedesmal. Dass würde das gesamte Spiel kaputt machen.

Mal ne Frage, glaubst du das WoW Numero Uno geworden wäre wenn jede Klasse nur 5 Attacken plus 1 Heiltrank hätte??





Wozu auch? Wo willst Du hinreiten? Aufs Mount, drei Meter reiten und dann von den Gegnern runter gekloppt werden?



Immerhin kann man kann schon die Geschlechter auswählen und die Rüstung färben. Es stehen aber auch nie 30 Barbaren auf einem Haufen. Ansonsten spiel nen weiblichen Barbaren, biste sicher so gut wie alleine.



Port hin und zurück, dauert doch nicht solange oder? Außerdem verstopft mir das Zeug dann auch nicht die Tasche.

Ansonsten, Danke für deinen doch erheiternden Post.

mfg
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sztyk (21. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> D3 ist ein Rollenspiel, ebenso wie WoW.



wo issn d3 n rollenspiel oO


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Mai 2012)

Diablo3 ist ein Hack'n'Slay. Die Story, welche ja schon tiefer geht als in Diablo2, ist Bonus. Ebenso die Quests. Ein Hack'n'Slay braucht nicht unbedingt Quests.

Ach, und zu deinem Vergleich mit Hellgate:London: Das Spiel ist aus ganz anderen Gründen den Bach runter. Im Gegensatz zu Blizzard fehlte dort massiv Geld, so dass das Spiel viel zu früh auf den Markt kam. Es hatte potenzial, aber es fehlte halt Geld.

Und wenn TL 2 auch immer weiter verschoben wird, wird auch diese Firma Probleme bekommen.


----------



## jolk (21. Mai 2012)

Sztyk schrieb:


> wo issn d3 n rollenspiel oO



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action-Rollenspiel
Aber letzendlich hat ja jeder eine eigene Interpretation des Begriffes.


----------



## fereman (21. Mai 2012)

mal ne frage zu dem zufallsgenerierten lvl's.also ich hab einige twinks hochgelevelt und irgendwie kamen mir alle dungeons gleich vor?kann es sein das das nur bei d1+2 so war??????

ok hab nen bluepost gelesen der belegt das es zufalls generiert ist.muss ich wohl mal genauer drauf achten ^^


----------



## ego1899 (21. Mai 2012)

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen:

fereman, bei Diablo 3 sind die Dungeons definitiv zufallsgeneriert, dass wird dir beim mehrmaligen durchspielen schon noch auffallen ^^ 


und zu dir, Nicnak...


Also zufallsgenerierte Dungeons sollen in der Regel für Abwechslung sorgen und das is durchaus was positives.

Der Punkt ist einfach das du dir Sachen für das Spiel wünschst die in einem Hack n´Slay einfach nichts zu suchen haben, weil es einfach total nutzlos wäre. Wozu brauche ich denn in Diablo eine Weltkarte? Ich nehme mal an das es das ist was du mit "Oberkarte" einer "Oberwelt" meinst.
Sogar du musst wohl zugeben das der Spielaufbau schon recht linear gestaltet ist. Nur weil das in nem Open World Spiel wie WoW unverzichtbar ist heißt das noch nich das man das auch da einbauen muss wo es einfach absolut keinen Sinn macht.

Wenn ich meine das WoW vereinfacht wurde meine ich das die Raids anspruchslos sind und mittlerweile jeder Depp seine Epics hinterhergeworfen bekommt und das Talentsystem dann mit MoP schließlich völlig gegen die Wand gefahren wird, dass is halt einfach Tatsache. Ob dein Charakter jetzt 40 oder 100 Fähigkeiten hat oder du 1000 Tasten an der Maus hast interesiert in dem Fall nicht....




Nicnak schrieb:


> Ein anderes Spiel? Wie etz??
> Ne dachte eigentlich das der dritte Teil von Diabolo das vierte Addon zu WoW wäre. Oo



Lustigerweise hast du genau erfasst wie du rüber kommst, genau das könnte man nämlich meinen 

Und mich als engstirnig zu bezeichnen is schon recht lachhaft wenn man deine Argumentationsweise betrachtet 



Nicnak schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Lust hast dir vor Spielbeginn (für ein Spiel dass du wahrscheinlich einige Monate oder gar Jahre spielen wirst) einen Charakter zu erstellen und ihn deinen Wünschen anzupassen, dann ist das deine Sache.
> Ich habe darauf Lust.
> Wenn du darauf Lust hast in einer 5er Gruppe mit Zwillingen/Drillingen zu spielen... dann viel Spass.
> Darauf habe ich keine Lust.
> Btw: Dass wäre ein Feature bei dem so engstirnigen Personen wie dir noch nichteinmal was weggenommen würde.



Selbst wenn du einen Charaktereditor hättest, sagen wir mal mit den Auswahlmöglichkeiten von WoW, würdest selbst du deinen Char auch kaum von den anderen Unterscheiden können, wie du vielleicht gemerkt hat man bei Diablo wie in jedem anderem Hack ´n Slay Titel eine eher "unflexible" Kameraführung  Du wärst wohl überrascht das ich es durchaus Begrüße wenn irgendwo ein Char-Editor vorhanden ist und diesen auch entsprechend ausreize. APB ist da wohl das Maß aller Dinge. Nur bei einem Titel wie Diablo wäre es halt schlichtweg Blödsinn.

Und das einzigste worauf ich vielleicht "keine Lust" habe is das weiter zu vertiefen, da ich sowieso nich glaube das das bei dir ankommt ^^



Nicnak schrieb:


> Ja damals vor über 15 Jahren. Da war es der Durchbruch und absolut top für die Zeit.
> Aber wir haben es Zwo12.
> 
> Wenn mein Char über mehr als 30 Attacken verfügt dann möchte ich die auch nutzen und nicht beschränkt werden auf 2 Haupttasten und 4 Nebentasten.
> ...



Stimmt, wir haben 2012. Am Spielprinzip von Diablo wird sich aber wohl auch in 100 Jahren nix ändern. Ein Char verfügt dort nicht über 30 Fähigkeiten, somit bist du halt auch nicht in irgendeiner weise eingeschränkt was die Tasten angeht.
Hellgate London ist ein MMO, du vergleichst es jetzt wieder mit Diablo. Merkste selbst, ne?



Nicnak schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, stell dir dochmal vor du questest in .. wat weiß ich... der Höhle rechts von Ogri, oder machst die Angelquest im See,
> quest fertig > rein nach Ogri abgeben > Kochquest annehemn, die mit den Schweinen > kommst raus und alles ist zufallsgeneriert = IRGENDWO Oo
> 
> Stell dir dochmal vor du gehst in ne 5e oder 40er Ini und alles ist wild durcheinander Oo
> Und dass jedesmal. Dass würde das gesamte Spiel kaputt machen.



In einem Open World Spiel, noch dazu ein MMO ist so ein System nicht nur völlig sinnfrei, sondern eigentlich auch überhaupt nicht machbar. Wenn du mal drüber nachdenkst merkst du vielleicht auch wieso.
Bei normalen 5er Instanzen beispielsweise wäre das wiederrum durchaus machbar. Verschiedene, leicht veränderte Versionen einer Instanz mit anderen Laufwegen würde das ganze durchaus abwechslungsreicher gestalten. Oder wechselnde Boss-Gegner beispielsweise. So abwegig is das gar nicht mal, ein gutes Beispiel gibt es im Spiel schon, beim ersten Boss in BoT, um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen...


Naja ich merke schon, ich kann auch versuchen mit einer Wand zu diskutieren, die wäre wohl weitaus weniger naiv...
Du scheinst D3 tatsächlich mit einem WoW Addon zu verwechseln, ansonsten kann ich mir deine Argumentationsweise einfach nicht erklären.

Mir fehlt jetzt auch die Motivation weiter zu diskutieren, dass wird mir jetzt einfach zu blöd. Das würde nur ausarten und das brauch hier kein Mensch, is sowieso schon wieder Offtopic genug.


----------



## Jinthalor (21. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> D3 ist ein Rollenspiel, ebenso wie WoW.



Ich feier dich echt 

http://de.wikipedia....(Computerspiel)

Lesen, Auswendig Lernen, Wieder kommen, Eigenen Post nochmal lesen und am besten löschen


----------



## Nicnak (21. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also zufallsgenerierte Dungeons sollen in der Regel für Abwechslung sorgen und das is durchaus was positives.



Deine Meinung, wahrscheinlich auch die Meinung der D3 Community und ich gebe dir da auch zum teil recht.
ABER: Es währe keine große Sache gewesen für Blizzard wenn Sie es jedem einzeln entscheiden lassen würden, mit einem Häckchen in den Optionen ob die Dungeons zufallsgeneriert werden sollen oder nicht.

Wenn ich ein Spiel mehrfach durchspiele, bzw. einen Ort mehrfach besuche, dann erwarte ich eig. dass der Ort auch gleich bleibt und ich mich beim nächsten mal besser auskenne. Lernprozess und so.





> Der Punkt ist einfach das du dir Sachen für das Spiel wünschst die in einem Hack n´Slay einfach nichts zu suchen haben, weil es einfach total nutzlos wäre. Wozu brauche ich denn in Diablo eine Weltkarte? Ich nehme mal an das es das ist was du mit "Oberkarte" einer "Oberwelt" meinst.



Total nutzlos?
Sacred hatte schon im ersten Teil eine riesige Oberwelt mit Landkarte und diversen Regionen und haufenweisen verschiedenen Moobs. Ebenso Torchlite und diverse andere Aktionrollenspielen. 
Selbst bei richtigen Hack & Slay spielen wie Devil may Cry, Good of War, Bayonetta etc. würde ich mir sowas eig. wünschen, da es Atmosphäre schafft und nicht schwer umzusetzen ist. Selbst Pokemon aufm GBC hatte ne verdammte Karte.

D3 dagegen macht die Fehler von Hellgate nach. 
Alles düster, immer die gleichen Moobs, hauptsächlich Dämonen als Gegner, nur 5-6 Attacken, ein zu kleines Menü, etc. etc.

Ich mein versteh mich nicht falsch, ich finde das Spiel bisher absolut geil und werde mir jedes Addon, sowie die nächsten Teile hohlen.
Aber ich bin der Meinung das Blizz mit ein paar Handgriffen das Spiel um längen besser hätte machen können. Ansonsten hätten Sie uns mit WoW nicht so verwöhnen dürfen.




> Sogar du musst wohl zugeben das der Spielaufbau schon recht linear gestaltet ist. Nur weil das in nem Open World Spiel wie WoW unverzichtbar ist heißt das noch nich das man das auch da einbauen muss wo es einfach absolut keinen Sinn macht.



Sry, aber was hier kein Sinn macht ist dein Satz.

Ja D3 ist absolut linear, keine Nebenquests etc. Gefällt mir nicht besonders gut, aber darüber habe ich mich kein bisschen beschwert.
Wäre schwer anders zu lösen wegen dem Coop Modus usw.



> Ob dein Charakter jetzt 40 oder 100 Fähigkeiten hat oder du 1000 Tasten an der Maus hast interesiert in dem Fall nicht....



Wieso interessiert das nicht? Mich interessiert das schon, weil mir sonst das Spiel nach 50 Stunden zu langweilig wird.
Nur ein Beispiel: Meine Mönchin kann sich selber heilen oder kann Gegner blenden, aber beides gleichzeitig kann sie nicht.

Und etz erzähl mir bitte nicht dass das technisch nicht machbar wäre, unsinnig wäre, überflüssig oder sonst irgend einen Quatsch.

Wenn du mit 5 Attacken spielen willst kannst du dass doch,
selbst wenn Blizz die restlichen Attacken freigeben würde.





> Und mich als engstirnig zu bezeichnen is schon recht lachhaft wenn man deine Argumentationsweise betrachtet



Was ist denn daran lachhaft wenn du es mir schriftlich beweist. ^_^

Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung geäußert. 

<<< Meine Meinung, nicht deine.

Mir kommt es vor als würdest du wie ein Computer denken = Nur 0 und 1, nur schwarzweiß, kein bunt, keine graustufen.

Fass dass nicht als persönliche Beleidigung auf, aber aim Internet gibt es haufenweise solche Leute.
Falls du n Beweis brauchst kannste ja mal auf die Geschichte in meiner Signatur klicken und dir die Comments durchlesen.
Da denkt jeder 3te das wäre mir wirklich passiert. Oo






> Selbst wenn du einen Charaktereditor hättest, sagen wir mal mit den Auswahlmöglichkeiten von WoW, würdest selbst du deinen Char auch kaum von den anderen Unterscheiden können, wie du vielleicht gemerkt hat man bei Diablo wie in jedem anderem Hack ´n Slay Titel eine eher "unflexible" Kameraführung  Du wärst wohl überrascht das ich es durchaus Begrüße wenn irgendwo ein Char-Editor vorhanden ist und diesen auch entsprechend ausreize. APB ist da wohl das Maß aller Dinge. Nur bei einem Titel wie Diablo wäre es halt schlichtweg Blödsinn.



Ich erwarte weder einen Editor ala APB noch ala Saints Row the third.
Aber das man sich wenigstens seine Frisur, seine Hautfarbe und Haarfarbe einstellen kann muss ja wohl machbar sein. Da hatte man lediglich die Videosequenzen anpassen müssen. 

(UND NEIN NICHT FÜR JEDE VERFÜGBARE EDITIONSVARIANTE FALLS DU DAS ETZ WIEDER VERSTEHST UND DENN REST NICHT)

Und wieso soll ich das denn nicht erkennen in dem Spiel. Es gibt einen Startbildschirm, man kann heranzoomen etc. da habe ich keine Lust in Coop Gruppen mit lauter Zwillingen rumzulaufen.
Check nicht was daran so schwer zu kapieren ist. Ich spiel zum ersten mal ne Frau in nem RPG weil mir der Mönch einfach zu dumm aussieht.




> Und das einzigste worauf ich vielleicht "keine Lust" habe is das weiter zu vertiefen, da ich sowieso nich glaube das das bei dir ankommt ^^



Beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit. Wie oben erwähnt schätz ich mal du hast n 0/1er Gehirn. 





> ...Ein Char verfügt dort nicht über 30 Fähigkeiten, somit bist du halt auch nicht in irgendeiner weise eingeschränkt was die Tasten angeht.



WTF?? Ne, echt etz. Lies dir denn nochmal durch. Ich sag dazu etz nüscht mehr, ist mir langsam zu plöd.



> Hellgate London ist ein MMO, du vergleichst es jetzt wieder mit Diablo. Merkste selbst, ne?



Du weißt schon dass HGL von den Diabolo Erfindern ist und das es dass gleiche uralte Level, Attackensystem, Skillsystem etc. hat??





> Naja ich merke schon, ich kann auch versuchen mit einer Wand zu diskutieren, die wäre wohl weitaus weniger naiv...



Ich weiß es ist spät und ich geh auch gleich in Bett.
Aber wie, wo und warum ich naiv (Leichtgläubig) sein soll musste mir morgen noch erklären. XD 

Da ich so naiv bin und dir über 1000 Worten die Meinung geige oder??

Guts Nächtle Großer. ^^


----------



## Nicnak (21. Mai 2012)

Jinthalor schrieb:


> Ich feier dich echt
> 
> http://de.wikipedia....(Computerspiel)
> 
> Lesen, Auswendig Lernen, Wieder kommen, Eigenen Post nochmal lesen und am besten löschen




*Beispiele *

Deus Ex
Diablo
Dungeon Siege
Fallout 3
Gauntlet
Hellgate: London
Mass Effect
Sacred
Summoner
Titan Quest
Borderlands
Venetica
Torchlight
*Lesen, Auswendig Lernen, Wieder kommen, Eigenen Post nochmal lesen und am besten löschen*


*Diablo* ist eine Serie von erfolgreichen PC- und Mac-Computerspielen, die seit Ende der 1990er Jahre bei Blizzard Entertainment erschienen sind. Die Serie ist in die Sparte der *Action-Rollenspiele* oder auch Hack-&-Slay-Spiele einzuordnen. Zusammen mit _Baldur's Gate_ wird _Diablo_ häufig als Wegbereiter für die &#8222;Wiederbelebung&#8220; des in den 1990ern zunehmend bedeutungslos geworden *Rollenspiel*-Genres genannt.[sup][2][/sup][sup][3][/sup]


*Lesen, Auswendig Lernen, Wieder kommen, Eigenen Post nochmal lesen und am besten löschen*



Was soll Diabolo denn sonst sein? XD


Ist das in deinen Augen ein Jump n run wo man Pilze platthüpft??

Eine Sportsimulation, oder ein Aufbaustrategiespiel???

Ist das n Brum Brum Rennspiel für dich??

Auch wenn der Barbar abgeht wie bei Soul Calibour ist es nichtmal ein Beat em up, sonder ein Rollenspiel.




Auszug battle.net:

"Eine neue epische Geschichte


Diablo hat schon immer einen etwas makabren Blickwinkel auf ein klassisches Motiv geboten, &#8211; den Kampf zwischen Gut und Böse &#8211;

das sich in einer Welt verwundbarer Menschen abspielt, die irgendwie die Tage des Chaos und der Tragödie überstanden haben. 


In Diablo III schwingt sich diese Geschichte zu neuen Höhen (und Tiefen) auf und beleuchtet Teile von Sanktuario, die wir bisher nur angedeutet haben.
Willkommen - und willkommen zurück!"




Wonach klingt denn das? Klingt doch nach Rollenspiel oder nicht??




Sonst würde doch da stehen: "Diabolo ist ein niedlicher kleiner Dämon der groß wird wenn er auf nen Pilz hüpft und Lavabälle spuckt wenn er eine Feuerblume gegessen hat.!"




Alter Schwede. Nur Kopfschmerzen wegen euch.


Wenn ihr andere Meinungen nurnoch akzeptieren könnt wenn Sie in Werbung oder Reklame verpackt ist dann tuts mir Leid für euch.


----------



## Jinthalor (21. Mai 2012)

Er ist aber schon der einzige der so denkt oder ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Mai 2012)

Ich denke ja, er ist der einzige


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Mai 2012)

Was hat es mit dem Tagebuch und den Quests auf sich?

Kann ich z. B. nochmal einen bestimmten (End-)boss töten und nochmal Loot absahnen? Welches Level habe ich dann? Und kann ich danach wieder zurückhüpfen an meine Stelle?
Kann ich also quasi immer wieder in Akt 3 eine gewisse Spinne töten und damit mein Gear voll gelb werden lassen über die Zeit hinweg?


----------



## jolk (21. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Was hat es mit dem Tagebuch und den Quests auf sich?
> 
> Kann ich z. B. nochmal einen bestimmten (End-)boss töten und nochmal Loot absahnen? Welches Level habe ich dann? Und kann ich danach wieder zurückhüpfen an meine Stelle?
> Kann ich also quasi immer wieder in Akt 3 eine gewisse Spinne töten und damit mein Gear voll gelb werden lassen über die Zeit hinweg?



- Bücher geben Übersicht über die Lore, Quests geben Story, wobei die Bücher nur einmalig aufgesammelt werden können, Quests sind wiederholt machbar.
- Quests sind jedereit verstellbar, guck dir einfach die Übersicht/Möglichkeiten im Charmenü an, daher kann man die Quests auch wirklich immer und immer wieder machen (Diablo halt.) (Azmodan (akt 3) lohnt sich z.b.)


----------



## ego1899 (21. Mai 2012)

Jo Doofkatze, du kannst die Quests immer wiederholen und per Menü an die gewünschte Stelle springen. Du kannst dir auch die entsprechenden Schwierigkeitsgrade aussuchen, sofern du diese freigeschaltet hast. Einen Boss "abfarmen" is also prinzipiell möglich.

Aber soweit ich weiß droppen die Bosse, sobald du sie 1x auf dem jeweiligem Schwierigkeitsgrad gelegt hast keine seltenen Gegenstände mehr, sondern nur noch blau.
Zumindestens habe ich das aufgeschnappt. Habe Azmodan eben besiegt und er droppte auch nur noch blaues Zeugs. Schon blöd so ^^

Mal abgesehen davon hab ich mir auch schon mal überlegt den Stab für das Pony-Level zu farmen, solang aber nichts von den Items droppt die man dafür benötigt brauch ich mir eigentlich auch nicht die Mühe machen mir das Zeug anzueignen was man einfacher bekommt, ich kenne nämlich mein Drop-Glück 





Nicnak schrieb:


> D3 dagegen macht die Fehler von Hellgate nach.
> Alles düster, immer die gleichen Moobs, hauptsächlich Dämonen als Gegner, nur 5-6 Attacken, ein zu kleines Menü, etc. etc.
> 
> Nur ein Beispiel: Meine Mönchin kann sich selber heilen oder kann Gegner blenden, aber beides gleichzeitig kann sie nicht.
> ...



Diese Einschränkungen sind BEWUSST, der Spieler soll sich ENTSCHEIDEN müssen. Hast du bei WoW den genug Punkte um alle 3 Talentbäume vollzuskillen damit du ALLES kannst? Ich glaube nicht!

Man manchmal glaub ich echt das du dir hier nur nen Scherz erlaubst, so naiv kann doch echt kein Mensch sein... Du scheinst echt imun gegen jegliches Argument zu sein. Es hat einfach keinen Sinn mit dir zu diskutieren, daher beende ich das an dieser Stelle. Ich verspüre nämlich langsam das Bedürfnis meinen Kopf gegen die nächste Wand zu hämmern, es tut echt schon langsam weh sowas lesen zu müssen.

Mal ehrlich, ich bin wohl kaum der einzigste der sich hier langsam ein bissel verarscht vorkommt, oder? 

BTW kannst du dir Bezeichnungen wie "Kleiner" und "Großer" sparen, du scheinst irgendwie zu glauben das du Älter bist, auch wenn du von Satzbau, Rechtschreibung und Naivität her eher an einen 10 jährigen erinnerst. Und du scheinst die Weisheit auch wahrlich nich mit dem Löffel gefressen zu haben.
Aber das kannste auch halten wie du willst, ich werde deine Beiträge sowieso ab sofort überspringen, dass tu ich mir einfach nich mehr an


----------



## SrpskiMacak (21. Mai 2012)

wie du schon schreibst ACTION-rollenspiel und kein vollwertiges rollenspiel. Ein action betontes spiel mit rollenspielelementen. Da kannste auch noch ein jumprun mit rollenspiel elementen dazurechnen wen du alle rollenspiele miteinander vergleichen willst....


----------



## Nicnak (21. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Diese Einschränkungen sind BEWUSST, der Spieler soll sich ENTSCHEIDEN müssen.
> 
> Hast du bei WoW den genug Punkte um alle 3 Talentbäume vollzuskillen damit du ALLES kannst? Ich glaube nicht!



Du willst es nicht kapieren oder? Ich weiß dass das bewusst gewählt ist, aber ich finde es scheiße.

Auch ohne einen einzigen Punkt in einem der 3 Talentbäume hast du bei WoW um die 30 Attacken.

Wenn ich möchte kann ich mit meinem Hunter bei ein paar Trashmoobs mein gesamtes Arsenal abfeuern, inkl. aller CD`S und Flasks. Wenn ich möchte.
Bei D3 kann ich ja nichtmal in einem Bosskampf etwas anderes machen als mit 5 Attacken draufzuhauen, wegzurennen, mich zu heilen, und wieder draufzuhauen. 

Wo bleibt da den die Taktik, der Spass und die Langzeitmotivation??




> ...auch wenn du von Satzbau, Rechtschreibung und Naivität her eher an einen 10 jährigen erinnerst. Und du hast die Weisheit auch wahrlich nich mit dem Löffel gefressen zu haben.



Erst beleidigst du mich, und danach dich selber. Du bist schon einer. 

Ich kann es dir ja nochmal ruhig in 2 Sätzen erklären, weil mir die Diskussion auch langsam zu dumm wird.

Hätte Blizzard neben dem Hardcore Modus noch einen weiteren Modus eingebaut zB. MMA = Mixed Magic Arts ^^ oder Heroisch oder so,
indem man alle Attacken, oder zumindestens per Shift Taste jeweils eine zweite dazuschalten könnte.

So wäre dass ne feine Sache die bestimmt viele Spieler nutzen würden + den alten Diabolo Veteranen würde nicht, aber auch rein garnichts weggenommen werden.

Ebenso beim Chareditor, wer keine Lust hat bräuchte ihn ja nicht nutzen.
Das gleiche was den Startbildschirm angeht. Die Möglichkeit seine Chars zu drehen und sich in Ruhe mal die Rüsi anzuschauen wäre zeitgemäß +
wer das wirklich nicht will hält halt die Maus still. 

Eine Oberlandkarte wäre ebenso ne feine Sache die Atmosphäre schüfe. Keine Lust darauf, dann nutz sie halt nicht.
Ich weiß D3 ist kein WoW aber wenn ich nur an die Karte denke wo man mit ein paar klicks sich gesamt Azeroth + die Scherbenwelt anschaun kann, 
wirklich, wenn ich nur daran denke krieg ich gerade schon wieder Lust auf mein Netherrochen zu hüpfen und n bissl durch die Gegend zu fliegen.

Und hier nochmal in groß: 
Das ist meine Meinung, nicht deine. Und das sind alles nur Vorschläge wie das Spiel mit ein paar kniffen in 
MEINEN Augen verbessert werden könnte, ohne das den alten Hasen was weggenommen werden soll.

Die Casuals wollen Spielspass??? 
WTF tötet und lünscht Sie bis keine mehr da sind und Blizzard von ein paar tausenden Pros finanziert wird.
Willkommen in der Ära Stillstand Kohl.

So, schönen Tag und Wochenanfang noch, muss etz zur Arbeit.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit seine Chars zu drehen und sich in Ruhe mal die Rüsi anzuschauen wäre zeitgemäß


Die Möglichkeit hast du, du kannst deinen Char begutachten und auch drehen - einfach Rechtsklick auf deinen statischen Char im Hauptmenü und ins Profil schleichen, et voila.

Zum Rest eurer gegenseitigen Schimpftiraden sage ich lieber nichts, bin aber der Meinung ihr solltet es beide dabei belassen bevor ihr euch noch weiter demontiert.
^^


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Mai 2012)

Die Taktik mit wenigen Attacken besteht daraus, den richtigen Angriff zur rechten Zeit zu benutzen. 

Gegen Gegner, die aus der Ferne auf dich schießen wird man nicht so einfach fertig, wenn einen 4 leuchtende Kugeln umkreisen, die explodieren, wenn sie einem Ziel zu nahe kommen. Da muss man erst hinlaufen ...

Ebenso gibt es Massenangriffe, die gegen einen einzelnen Gegner zu wenig Schaden machen. Oder im Falle Barbar eine Attacke, mit der man betäuben kann. Und so entsteht eine Teilindividualität. Es gibt nicht nur Angriffe, die gegen den aktuellen Gegner sinnlos oder viel zu schwach sind. Auch bekommt man ernsthafte Möglichkeiten gestellt, mit denen man individuell, so wie man will, einen Boss angreifen kann.

Ich beispielsweise gebe meinem Zauberer bewusst keinen Meteor, keine Hydra, keine Teleportation und keine Attacken, für die er stehen muss. Denn zwar sind Laserstrahlen schon cool gegen einige Gruppen, aber dieser Beschuss mit den dicken Kugeln, die alle Gegner im Umkreis treffen in Verbindung mit der Kristallhaut + dem kleinen sternförmigen Begleiterenergie-Dings find ich persönlich einfach sinnvoller. Dennoch hat es schon Fälle gegeben, wo ich umgeskillt habe, um an einem Gegner vorbei zu kommen.


----------



## schäubli (21. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> [...]Diabolo[...]



Pizza Diavolo? Das heisst Diablo!!!!!


----------



## masss (21. Mai 2012)

frage an die ce  leuten die Engelsflügel haben die ein eigen key oder sind die in game key mit drin bitte per pn antworten danke


----------



## ego1899 (21. Mai 2012)

Die haben keinen eigenen Key, die sind in der CE an sich enthalten. Sonst könntest du sie ja verkaufen, versteigern, verlosen, oder was auch immer damit anstellen


----------



## masss (21. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Die haben keinen eigenen Key, die sind in der CE an sich enthalten. Sonst könntest du sie ja verkaufen, versteigern, verlosen, oder was auch immer damit anstellen


 also müsste ich noch eina ccount machen für d3 lol


----------



## ego1899 (21. Mai 2012)

Wieso? du hast jetzt die normale Version schon und willst jetzt trotzdem noch die CE holen wegen den Flügeln? o.O

Ähm weiß nich ob das geht aber vielleicht kannst du ja auch einfach auf die CE upgraden. Is aber eigentlich ziemlich Wurst, kannst dir ja auch nen neuen machen, wenn du die Dinger unbedingt brauchst xD


----------



## Nicnak (21. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Die Taktik mit wenigen Attacken besteht daraus, den richtigen Angriff zur rechten Zeit zu benutzen.



Und wie soll dass den gehen wenn 80 % der Attacken die je nach Situation auf der Bank hocken und auf Einwechslung warten??
Darum geht es mir doch, dass das eben nicht möglich ist. Oo

Bsp.: Als ich mit meiner Mönchin und dem Templer den Skelettkönig umgehauen habe, habe ich Odem des Himmels genutzt um mich zu heilen und keine Tränke zu verschwenden.
Ich hatte zwar oft genug die Geisteskraft für Lichtblitz um ihn zu blenden. (Falls dass überhaupt geht, konnte es ja nicht ausprobieren)
Aber dafür hätte ich wegrennen müssen und während des Kampfes wild im Fertigkeiten Menü rumklicken müssen.

Woge des Lichts ist zwar ne ganz nette Attacke die ich auch gern mal einsetzen würde, aber mit 75 GK echt teuer und auf den Roundhousekick möchte ich nicht verzichten. 
Fazit: Woge des Lichts, genauso wie Gewitterfront verstauben im Menü.

Und das gleiche ist mit den Primärattacken und mit den Techniken, Fokus und Mantras wird es ähnlich ablaufen.

Ist ja toll das der Mönch das alles kann, aber genau wie bei den Vorgängern, Hellgate London und jedem anderen mir bekannten Action RPG wird man vom Spiel selber beschränkt.

Wenn man bei God of War eine Attacke freischaltet kann man die (je nach Waffe und Mana) zu jeder Zeit und für den Rest des Spiels nutzen.
Bei Streetfighter legt man sich ja auch nicht 5 Attacken auf die Knöppe und mist dann seine Fertigkeiten gegeneinander.

Aber egal, es ist wie immer im Internet. 

Die meisten Lesen 2 Zeilen und bilden sich dann eine Meinung, andere haben nicht einmal eine Meinung aber vertreten die bis auf Teufel komm raus. Und ein großer Teil ist unter 12 Jahre alt, oder zumindestens auf dem geistigem Niveu.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir gleich noch Sprüche anhöhren dürfen ala du Kackboon hast ja gerademal n LV 12 Mönch und somit keine Meinung zu haben. Ne ist klar.

BTW: Fühl dich etz nich angegriffen und danke für den Tipp.



> Die Möglichkeit hast du, du kannst deinen Char begutachten und auch drehen - einfach Rechtsklick auf deinen statischen Char im Hauptmenü und ins Profil schleichen, et voila.



Aber für mich besteht da ein großer Unterschied.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (21. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube, Nicnak, du missverstehst das System hinter Diablo etwas.

Die Beschränkung der Fähigkeiten macht eben einen großen Teil in der taktischen Findung der jeweiligen Kämpfe aus.

Ganz wichtig hierbei: Sterben gehört dazu. Es ist also nicht weiter wild, wenn ich an einem Boss oder einen Trashpack wipe, dann lege ich mir eine andere Taktik respektive andere Fähigkeit zurecht und versuche mein Glück erneut. Das gehört, wie ich finde, zum Reiz des Spiels.




Abgesehen davon bekommen wir rein rechnerisch und ui-technisch Probleme, wenn wir alle verfügbaren Fähigkeiten ins aktive Build - gleichzeitig - einbauen wollten. (Was dann auch kein Build mehr wäre, sondern nur die willkürliche Anhäufung von Skills auf den Leisten - da kann man dann nach Herzenslaune Facerollen, weil man irgendwann sicher den richtigen Button trifft.)

Mein Mönch ist zwar erst auf Level 46, aber ich glaube, auf MaxLevel hat der Mönch irgendwas um die 25 Skills. Das allein wären schon eine Menge, aber durch die jeweils fünf wählbaren Runen pro Skill, welche die Wirkung der Fähigkeiten teilweise signifikant verändern, hätten wir dann nur noch einen unspielbaren Haufen an Verwirrung.




Edit: Du kannst übrigens im Optionsmenü unter "Gameplay" ein Häkchen bei "Wahlmodus" setzen, dann kannst du deine Skilsl völlig frei verteilen, d.h. auch mehrere Skills aus einer Kategorie gleichzeitig ins Build einbauen.



Man muss Diablo nicht toll finden, man kan es auch vollkommen scheiße finden. Nur muss man dann auch sehen, dass einem das dahinter waltende System einfach nicht zusagt.


----------



## Lacyo (21. Mai 2012)

Also ich weiss beim besten Willen nicht, was manche Board-Teilnehmer hier so erwarten. 
Und noch weniger weiss ich, was eben diese dann mit ihrem Pseudo-Nerd Gefasel bezwecken.

Diablo 1 war seinerzeit ein absoluter Meilenstein im RPG Bereich. Es war sicher nicht so umfangreich und komplex wie "Elder Scrolls 2 - Daggerfall" oder gar "Ambermoon" und "Ultima Underworld". Aber es hat einen neuen Stil definiert. Und abgesehen davon... als Diablo 1 erschien, waren die meisten der hier pöbelnden User noch nicht mal ein feuchter Gedanke auf dem Herrenklo. Lasst es sein! Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten. Ich weiss das fällt einigen hier schwer. Diablo 1 zieht heutzutage nur noch sehr wenige Heringe vom Teller. Es ist und bleibt ein Meilenstein. 

Diablo 2 kam irgendwann 2001 raus. Hab jetzt keinen Bock meinen original-Kaufbeleg rauszusuchen, wo ich es am Veröffentlichungstag mit 31 Jahren SELBST gekauft habe. Nicht zum Geburtstag geschenkt oder so.
Selbiges war ebenso ein absolutes Meisterwerk, bereits im Urzustand. Als die Erweiterung ein Jahr später noch dazukam, war das Glück perfekt. Und es hat sich immer noch Niemand wegen irgendwas beschwert. Alles wurde so hingenommen wie es war. Es hat niemand nach Nerfs geschrien, niemand hat "Buh!" gerufen. Entweder man hat seinen persönlichen Weg gefunden, Diablo im Alptraum zu legen oder eben nicht. Wenn nicht, hat man nach gefühlten 400 Versuchen einen seiner zahlreichen RL Kumpel um Hilfe gebeten und den eben zu zweit gelegt. Das wars dann aber auch. Gecheatet wurde damals echt wild und heftig. Es wurden coole Items geduped ohne Ende. Aber es hat sich niemand (mit Ausrufezeichen) auch nur ein Fürzchen über das Spiel an sich aufgeregt. Es war - und IST - einfach gut.

Und heutzutage ... 
Es wird der Nachfolger zu einem der legendärsten Spiele aller Zeiten lang lang vorher angekündigt, und sofort ordern ein paar 12-15 jährige mit Papas Kreditkarte eine CE bei Amazon. Man will ja dabei sein, man will ja dazugehören wenn Blizzard endlich den Nachfolger zu World of Warcraft auf den Ladentisch schmeisst. Am besten will man sofort bei Spielbeginn den höchsten Level haben und nur noch coole Items farmen müssen / dürfen. Ja nee, is klar. 
Die Beta wird natürlich dazu benutzt, um schon mal ein bisschen vorzufarmen. Man hat ja gehört, das bei Diablo die Items das wichtigste sind. 
Gleichzeitig wird natürlich das andere, sehr sehr bekannte Online-Rollenspiel vom selben Hersteller eifrig gedaddelt. Und sich dann gewundert, das es im WWW (weltweites wunderwerk) keine akkuraten Karten für die D3 "Instanzen" gibt. 
Meine Fresse... 

Ich habe WoW etwa 3 Monate nach Release gekauft, etwa 4 Monate gespielt und für "nicht mein Ding" befunden. Es ist sicherlich ein gut gemachtes Game. Wie eigentlich alles von Blizzard. Sehr viel Liebe zum Detail, stimmige Grafik, und so weiter.
Als Burning Crusade rauskam, habe ich reaktiviert und wieder 3 Monate gespielt, mit neuem Charakter. Den alten von Classic hatte ich gelöscht. Passiert mal. Bis WotLK hab ich durchgezogen (Todeswache), aber dann war die Luft raus. Cata hab ich nie gesehen. MoP werde ich mir nicht holen. Aber beschwere ich mich das WoW doof ist? Nein. Es ist nicht mein Ding. Und gut.

Hat eigentlich jemand von den hier anwesenden Spackos bemerkt, wie gelungen die Sprecherauswahl von Diablo 3 ist? Thomas Fritsche als Stimme vom männlichen Barbaren. Einfach Genial. 
Ja, derselbe der auch bei Civilization 4 den Sprecher/Ansager macht... vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ihn auch als deutsche Stimme von Russel Crowe in "Gladiator" in Erinnerung. Oder Leibhaftig als "Earl of Cockwood" in "Der Wixxer".
Die Grafik von Diablo 3 ist absolut gelungen. Sie passt zum Setting, auch wenn sie nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. Egal.
Die Quests sind allesamt sehr gut gemacht und tragen zur Atmosphäre des Spiels bei. Hier und da gibt es kleinere Ungereimtheiten, aber wen kratzt das. Wer den heiligen Gral des Quest-Designs in Händen hält, sollte sich mal bei Blizzard bewerben. Ich lach jetzt schon. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie viele Honks sich das Spiel gekauft haben (haben schenken lassen, weil grade Geburtstag war), und überfordert sind.
Diablo 3 ist genau das, was man von einem Nachfolger erwarten durfte. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 

Und irgendwann kommt bestimmt auch eine Expansion raus, die das ganze dann nochmal um das doppelte erweitert und jede Menge Neues hinzufügt. Ich wette drauf.


----------



## Azddel (21. Mai 2012)

Ich danke dem alten Herren über mir, der seinen Furor nicht zurückhält. Das hat auch mich jetzt ein stückweit erleichtert.

Danke.


----------



## Khayman (21. Mai 2012)

Lacyo schrieb:


> Pseudo-Nerd Gefasel





Lacyo schrieb:


> als Diablo 1 erschien, waren die meisten der hier pöbelnden User noch nicht mal ein feuchter Gedanke auf dem Herrenklo. Lasst es sein! Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten. Ich weiss das fällt einigen hier schwer.





Lacyo schrieb:


> und sofort ordern ein paar 12-15 jährige mit Papas Kreditkarte eine CE bei Amazon. Man will ja dabei sein, man will ja dazugehören wenn Blizzard endlich den Nachfolger zu World of Warcraft auf den Ladentisch schmeisst. Am besten will man sofort bei Spielbeginn den höchsten Level haben und nur noch coole Items farmen müssen / dürfen. Ja nee, is klar.





Lacyo schrieb:


> Spackos





Lacyo schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie viele Honks sich das Spiel gekauft haben (haben schenken lassen, weil grade Geburtstag war), und überfordert sind.



Dein Beitrag ist echt mal ein Armutszeugnis, ich frage mich wer hier pöbelt.
Und ja, auch mit korrekter Rechtschreibung und gewählten Formulierungen bleibt es Pöbelei, nichts anderes.


----------



## Lacyo (21. Mai 2012)

Ich habe dich nicht persönlich angemacht Khayman. Ich habe nur meine Meinung dargelegt. Bitte versuche meine Wortwahl, die hart an der Grenze liegt, nicht als Beleidigung zu interpretieren.
Wer sich den Schuh anziehen möchte... 

Aber ich bleibe dabei: 
Es sind eine Menge Vollpfosten bei den Diablo3 Käufern (und Spielern). Wie in nahezu jedem Spiel, welches einen Online Modus beinhaltet. 
Und diese Vollpfosten rekrutieren sich aus den Klappspaten, welche WoW auch nur spielen, um "dazu zu gehören".


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Mai 2012)

Lacyo schrieb:


> Diablo 2 kam irgendwann 2001 raus. Hab jetzt keinen Bock meinen original-Kaufbeleg rauszusuchen, wo ich es am Veröffentlichungstag mit 31 Jahren SELBST gekauft habe. Nicht zum Geburtstag geschenkt oder so.
> Selbiges war ebenso ein absolutes Meisterwerk, bereits im Urzustand. Als die Erweiterung ein Jahr später noch dazukam, war das Glück perfekt. Und es hat sich immer noch Niemand wegen irgendwas beschwert. Alles wurde so hingenommen wie es war. Es hat niemand nach Nerfs geschrien, niemand hat "Buh!" gerufen.


Genau so sehe ich das auch. Aber scheinbar ist es so, seit dem es WoW gibt, jedes Spiel was nur im entferntesten daran erinnern könnte schlecht ist, nur weil es nicht das hat was WoW hat.
Alleine wenn ich schon was von Reittiere lese, komme ich aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus.
Hätte es WoW und all seine Nachzügler nie gegeben, würde sich über Diablo 3 keine Mensch aufregen. Äusserst seltsam was da in den letzten Jahren alles abläuft. 
Diablo 3 ist in fast allen Belangen, so wie es sein soll, nämlich ein Nachfolger von Diablo 2 und nicht irgendein ein Mischmasch aus verschiedenen MMO´s, wobei 95% davon wohl auf WoW fallen, wenn ich sehe was manche für D3 fordern. Einfach nur unfassbar und lächerlich.
D2 war damals extrem erfolgreich, sogar noch mehr als WoW wenn man mal vergleicht, dass viele damals noch nicht mal Flatrateinternet hatten, geschweige denn überhaupt so viel online waren wie heute. Es wurde soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, über 11.Mio. mal verkauft. Die Verkaufszahlen wird auch D3 in Laufe der nächsten zwei, drei Jahre schaffen, da bin ich mir sicher. Und dabei ist es egal, wie viele Miesmacher gegen D3 wettern. 
Einzig ein bisschen nervig ist der Onlinezwang, gerade dann wenn die Server nicht so funktionieren, wie sie sollen.


----------



## Lacyo (21. Mai 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch. Aber scheinbar ist es so, seit dem es WoW gibt, jedes Spiel was nur im entferntesten daran erinnern könnte schlecht ist, nur weil es nicht das hat was WoW hat.
> Alleine wenn ich schon was von Reittiere lese, komme ich aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus.
> Hätte es WoW und all seine Nachzügler nie gegeben, würde sich über Diablo 3 keine Mensch aufregen. Äusserst seltsam was da in den letzten Jahren alles abläuft.
> Diablo 3 ist in fast allen Belangen, so wie es sein soll, nämlich ein Nachfolger von Diablo 2 und nicht irgendein ein Mischmasch aus verschiedenen MMO´s, wobei 95% davon wohl auf WoW fallen, wenn ich sehe was manche für D3 fordern. Einfach nur unfassbar und lächerlich.
> ...



Die Frage ist doch nur ... WARUM ist World of Warcraft so erfolgreich?
Meine Theorie steht etwas höher. 

Reittiere in MMORPGs gab es schon 2002. Ich erinnere mich, entweder ein Pferd oder ein besonders gutes Schwert in Everquest kaufen zu wollen (aber nicht zu können)


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Mai 2012)

Bei einem MMO ist das ok, mit den Reittieren. Aber man sollte sich vor Augen halten das Diablo 3 kein MMO ist.


----------



## Lacyo (21. Mai 2012)

Absolut Richtig. 
Du weisst das. Ich weiss das. Die meisten D3 Spieler wissen das.
Reittiere in Diablo3 sind das selbe wie Eisenschwerter in Eve Online.


----------



## Nicnak (21. Mai 2012)

Azddel schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Nicnak, du missverstehst das System hinter Diablo etwas.
> Die Beschränkung der Fähigkeiten macht eben einen großen Teil in der taktischen Findung der jeweiligen Kämpfe aus.
> Ganz wichtig hierbei: Sterben gehört dazu. Es ist also nicht weiter wild, wenn ich an einem Boss oder einen Trashpack wipe, dann lege ich mir eine andere Taktik respektive andere Fähigkeit zurecht und versuche mein Glück erneut. Das gehört, wie ich finde, zum Reiz des Spiels.



Was verstehe ich an dem System bitte nicht? Nur will meine Meinung anscheinend niemand verstehen.

Sterben gehört dazu, kein Problem. Bin bisher 2 mal bei den Baumstämmen und ihren dämlichen Giftblasen gestorben. Lektion gelernt. Keine Sache.
Sterben gehört dazu, da geb ich dir vollkommen recht. In Skyrim habe ich auf dem obersten Schwierigkeitsgrad gezockt. Waren die zu stark, war ich zu schwach. Bin ich halt in ein paar Stunden nochmal vorbeigekommen.
Oder, ich muss gestehen  ich habe 1-2 mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad runter gedreht. Aber auch nur wenn ich müde war. ^^
Meiner Meinung ist es zum Beispiel schade, dass ein Spiel welches ich zum ersten mal durchzocken will recht einfach und anspruchslos ist. 

Findungsphase etc. in Alptraum gehts los usw. hin oder her. Ich spiele Videogames seit 18 Jahren und das erste mal ein Spiel durchzuzocken ist was besonderes, da ist es schade dass es zu leicht ist.

Ich kann ja mal kurz die letzten 2 Std von mir erzählen. (Wers nicht lesen will > Mausrad und weiterscrollen)

Odem des Himmels ist fast unverzichtbar bei großen Gruppen, auf den Roundhousekick will ich nicht verzichten, beste Attacke bisher und ab und an wechsel ich mal die Primären Attacken.

Alle Kämpfe laufen bei mir in etwa so ab linksklick, lk, lk, rechtsklick. Lk, lk, lk, rk, lk, lk, lk, RK. Ab und an mal per Rasender Ansturm auf den Gegner zustürmen und wenn nötig mal heilen.

Du meintest sterben gehört dazu. Versteh mich nicht falsch, mich überfordert dass Spiel gerade nicht, mich unterfordert es ein wenig.
Ich möchte doch nichts weiter als taktisch agieren zu können. 




> Abgesehen davon bekommen wir rein rechnerisch und ui-technisch Probleme, wenn wir alle verfügbaren Fähigkeiten ins aktive Build - gleichzeitig - einbauen wollten. (Was dann auch kein Build mehr wäre, sondern nur die willkürliche Anhäufung von Skills auf den Leisten - da kann man dann nach Herzenslaune Facerollen, weil man irgendwann sicher den richtigen Button trifft.)



Wenn Blizz es schafft im Alteractal 40 Hordies gegen 40 Honks ;p kämpfen zu lassen, die alle um die 40 Attacken haben, dann glaube ich nicht dass es da Schwierigkeiten geben würde.
Die Attacken hätten ja alle trotzdem einen CD und würden abwechselnd gewirkt werden.



> Mein Mönch ist zwar erst auf Level 46, aber ich glaube, auf MaxLevel hat der Mönch irgendwas um die 25 Skills. Das allein wären schon eine Menge, aber durch die jeweils fünf wählbaren Runen pro Skill, welche die Wirkung der Fähigkeiten teilweise signifikant verändern, hätten wir dann nur noch einen unspielbaren Haufen an Verwirrung.



Ich habe kein Wort von den Runen gesagt. Ich würde zwar wetten dass Blizz die Kompetenz hätte dass einzubauen und heutige Prozessoren und grafikkarten dass auch stemmen würden, aber das wäre meiner Meinung nach auch Quatsch.
Ich erwarte lediglich dass mein Charackter alle seine vorhandenen Attacken einsetzen darf und nicht wie bei jedem anderen Action RPG beschränkt wird. Nichts weiter.



> Edit: Du kannst übrigens im Optionsmenü unter "Gameplay" ein Häkchen bei "Wahlmodus" setzen, dann kannst du deine Skilsl völlig frei verteilen, d.h. auch mehrere Skills aus einer Kategorie gleichzeitig ins Build einbauen.



Netter Tipp, werd ich mir mal anschauen, aber auch da bleiben es nur 6 Attacken. Trotzdem besser als nichts, die Option.



> Man muss Diablo nicht toll finden, man kan es auch vollkommen scheiße finden. Nur muss man dann auch sehen, dass einem das dahinter waltende System einfach nicht zusagt.



Ich finde es doch toll. Bin aber der Meinung es könnte mit ein paar Handgriffen überraggend sein.


Trotz der Uraltgrafik hat Blizz es mal wieder geschafft eine Atmosphärebombe platzen zu lassen. Wie schon bei WC 3 und in den letzten WoW Addons.

Die Synchro ist absolut geil und gefällt mir auch besser als die amerikanische mit dem ganzen Monty Python Englisch.

Die Klassen und Attacken die ich gesehen habe sind atemberaubend. Allein schon wie der Barbar abgeht von Sekunde eins an.

Die Quests sind sehr linear und standard. Obwohl es schon cool war eine Figur nach der anderen bishin zum Schmied ins Spiel zu bringen.

Der Schmied übrigens ist bisher echt nicht gut gelungen. Habe bis etz meine gesamte Kohle in ihn gesteckt, aber was mir helefen würde, dafür bin ich zu low und die Sachen die ich tragen könnte, dafür habe ich bis etz bessere gefunden.
Hoffe dass ändert sich noch.

Das Menü ist ganz nett. Finde es zwar echt daneben das neben dem Inventar keine Charakteransicht kommt (wie soll ich den bitte Sachen vernünftig einfärben??) Aber ok.

Auch daneben finde ich dass bei den Attacken nicht angezeigt wird wieviel Schaden sie machen, aber ok. Lerning bei doing.
Muss ich halt abschätzen welche Attacke wieviel Schaden macht, in einem Spiel wo sich hauptsächlich alles um Stats und Rüsi dreht.


*Btw.: Das ist meine Meinung...und..
wir sind in einem MMO Forum, im allgemeinen D3 sogar, wo man seine Meinungen austauscht über die Spiele die man spielt oder sogar liebt.*


----------



## ego1899 (21. Mai 2012)

Ganz genau. D3 ist gut so wie es is. Und wenn ich hier halt lese Blizzard vergraule sich Spieler weil sie keine Instanzkarten und Mounts in Diablo einbauen bekomme ich echt Kopfschmerzen.
Ich kann verstehen warum Lacyo ein wenig "impulsiv" auf so ein Geschwätz reagiert, ich habe mich auch ziemlich zurückhalten müssen ^^

Aber manchen Leuten kannst du es halt einfach nicht recht machen. Wie man merkt können da hundert Leute was anderes sagen, da wird einfach das Hirn auf Standby gestellt und gut is... 
Naja egal, hat wohl keinen Sinn nach irgendwelchen Ansätze für irgendeine Diskussionsgrundlage zu suchen, mit manchen Menschen is das einfach nicht möglich 


Ich hoffe das MoP und die erste D3 Erweiterung sehr zeitnah erscheinen, sodass sich schön die Spreu vom Weizen trennt und uns solche Diskussionen in Zukunft erspart bleiben... ^^


----------



## Lacyo (21. Mai 2012)

Ich hab garnicht impulsiv reagiert 
Einzig und allein schlaue Formulierungen ich benutzt habe :-)

Aber ich würde gern echte neue Fragen zu Diablo3 lesen. Ich finde es schön, wie junge Menschen ein sehr altes Spielprinzip neu entdecken und Fragen dazu haben.


----------



## Nicnak (21. Mai 2012)

Alter Schwede. Wollte eig. gerade ne Stunde weiterzocken und dann nochmal reinschaun. Aber ok. Flamewars on.



Lacyo schrieb:


> Hab jetzt keinen Bock meinen original-Kaufbeleg rauszusuchen, wo ich es am Veröffentlichungstag mit 31 Jahren SELBST gekauft habe. Nicht zum Geburtstag geschenkt oder so.



Du bist über *40 *?? 
Dann benimm dich auch bitte dementsprechend.



> ...und sofort ordern ein paar 12-15 jährige mit Papas Kreditkarte eine CE bei Amazon. Man will ja dabei sein, man will ja dazugehören...
> ...Am besten will man sofort bei Spielbeginn den höchsten Level haben und nur noch coole Items farmen müssen / dürfen. Ja nee, is klar. ...
> ... jemand von den hier anwesenden Spackos bemerkt, ...
> ...Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie viele Honks sich das Spiel gekauft haben ...



Habe gerade tränen in den Augen vor Lachen. Made my day.

Ich meine du hast absolut recht. Diablo 1 + 2 waren Meilensteine. Aber ist dass der 3te Teil auch. 
Nein, aber er könnte es sein. Das Genre wieder aufrütteln und verbessern.

Du hast gerade ziemlich mit deiner Zockererfahrung geprallt und ein Haufen unsinniger Schimpfwörter benutzt.
Habe dass schon ein wenig auf mich und meine vorrangegangennen Posts bezogen.

So, also kurz zu meiner Zockererfahrung.

Angefangen mit North & South aufm Amiga, oder Commodore, hinzu dem NES. Super Mario Bros, Tetris, dem Soccer Spiel, SMB3, Zelda etc.
Dannach kam der PC. angefangen mit Theme Hospital,MDK und Anno 1602 die dann richtig meine Leidenschaft erweckt haben.
Danachhabe ich dann noch 1-2 Spiele gespielt wie Metal Gear Solid, Tekken, Street fighte, NfS, Die Sims, Pokemon, Soul calibour, die anderen Mario Teile, auch die Luigi Mansions, Onimusha, Final Fantasy, Sim City, Theme Park, diversen NES, GB, GBC, GBA, SNES, Sega, MD, N64, GC, Wii, PS1, PS2, PS3, PSP, X-Box und 360Teilen. Neben Ratchet und Clank, Frogger, Dinasty Warriors, DAO, NS Underground, der Gta Reihe, Dino Crysis, den Res Evil Teilen, der Halo Saga, Yu-Gi-Oh, C&C, CS,CSS SC,SC2, WC 2+3, Loco Roco, diversen Wrestling Titeln, Nba und Fifa Titeln, Deus Ex, Fahrenheit, Skyrim, Limbo, Handygames und downloadcontent, Far Cry, Crysis, Black & White, Doom, UT, Dead Space, Saints Row, Snake, Minesweeper und dem MS Flugsimulator.
Nicht zu vergessen die ca. 100/300 Brettspielen die mein Cousin neben Warhammer und 40k in seinem Keller geparkt hat. 

Jetzt mal ernsthaft du gibst damit an was für MMO Erfahrungen du hast.... Ja und nuuh?

Bist du deshalb ein besserer Mensch, oder ist deine Meinung gewichtiger als andere?

Denk mal bitte über eins ne Minute lang nach.

Würde es dir Schaden wenn...

Blizz ein Chareditor einbaut?
Eine Weltkarte zu D3 einbaut?
Statt 6 Attacken alle freigibt,
oder neben Hardcore und Classic einen dritten Modus einführt in dem alle Attacken erlaubt wären?

Würde dir dass schaden??
*Wenn du ein klassiches D3 erwartest könntest du es doch immer noch klassisch spielen!*



> Und irgendwann kommt bestimmt auch eine Expansion raus, die das ganze dann nochmal um das doppelte erweitert und jede Menge Neues hinzufügt. Ich wette drauf.



Wäre ja auch schlimm wenn nicht, und für solche Erweiterungen hätte ich ein paar Ideen. Und da du nicht der Blizzboss bist sag ich es dir in deinen eigenen Worten.



> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten.



Bin dann mal zocken, schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Lacyo (21. Mai 2012)

Bleib ruhig, Nicnak.

In keinster Weise habe ich DICH oder das was Du als Nerd-Background angibst kritisiert.
Ich finde es gut zu wissen, das einer wie Du so einen geballten Background hat, was Videospiele angeht. Und damit meine ich alles vom Amiga bis zum heutigen High-End PC.

Lache ruhig, während Du meinen Ausführungen folgst. Ich beabsichtige, die Leser durch meine Wortwahl zu erheitern. 

Schimpfwörter sind Ansichtssache. Ich habe keine Anti-Autoritäre Schule besucht, die mir vorgibt wann ich welches Adjektiv zu benutzen habe. 
Manche Menschen lernen, auf jede doppeldeutige Formulierung mit Ablehnung zu reagieren. Alternativ dazu lernen eben jene, ihren Namen zu tanzen.
Du hast DEINE Meinung. Ich habe meine. Nimm es so wie es ist.

Ja, ich bin über 40. Und nein, ich habe keine Kinder. Jedenfalls keine von denen ich wüsste. Aber das hast Du auch garnicht gefragt. Ich hab es nur schonmal vorweg genommen. Sorry.

Um zum Kernpunkt zu kommen: 
Würde es dir schaden .... 

.....Blah Fasel Sülz......

Wenn Du es nicht schaffst, such Dir doch einfach ein anderes Spiel.
Es gibt so viele schöne PC und Konsolen-Games. 
Aber ich bin überzeugt, das Du auch irgendwann den Dreh raushast. 
Bei allen bisherigen Diablo Spielen war es so, das man entweder alleine 
oder mit mehreren den Gegner gelegt hat. Bei Diablo2 bin ich bestimmt 1000 mal
an völlig bekloppten Stellen gestorben. Irgendwann hatte ich es raus und es lief.

Nimm Dir meine Antwort nicht soooo sehr zu Herzen. Ich hab besseres zu tun als mich unnötigerweise aufzuregen. 

Keep cool!


----------



## Nicnak (22. Mai 2012)

Kollege ich bin doch ruhig. ^^
Du hast mit Ausdrücken um dich gewrfen wie Honks und Spackos.



> Wenn Du es nicht schaffst, such Dir doch einfach ein anderes Spiel.
> Es gibt so viele schöne PC und Konsolen-Games.
> Aber ich bin überzeugt, das Du auch irgendwann den Dreh raushast.



Ich fühle mich echt gerade Missverstanden. 
Ich habe es vorher schon geschrieben, mir ist die erst Runde zu leicht, nicht zu schwer. 
Ich mach gleich n Video mit Fraps wenns so weiter geht. XD

Ok zugegeben bin etz das dritte mal an nem Baum gestorben als ich kurz abgeascht habe.
Kettenraucherspiel, zock die ganze Zeit nur mit der Maus.

Versteh mich doch mal bitte. Was ich erwarte ist dass ich alle Attacken gleichzeitig zur verfügung habe. 
Damit ich situationsbedingt reagieren kann und ich nicht die ganze Zeit 5 mal Linksklicke um dann einmal Rechtszuklicken.

Durch WoW habe ich gelernt mit 40 Attacken umzugehen. Ebenso wie mit zich anderen Spielen.

Ich meine D3 könnte man mit nem Super Nintendo Kontoller mit 6 Knöpfen + Steuerkreuz bezwingen. (Select für die Heiltränke und die Starttaste fürs Menü.)



> Würde es dir schaden ....
> 
> .....Blah Fasel Sülz......



Check dass nicht ganz, das währen doch Features.

Zb.: Habe gerade den Erfolg "Hohe Berge - Erkundet die Gebiete im Hochland"
bekommen. Was für ein Hochland denn biete??
Ich will doch nur ne Karte die das hochland und den rest der Umgebung anzeigt.
Ich mein selbst Zelda und SMB 3 haben ne Karte. 

Wenn ihr Veteranen keine Lust auf ne Karte habt, dann nutzt Sie halt nicht.
Ebenso wie einen Chareditor, oder einen Modus in dem alle Attacken erlaubt wären.

An solchen Sachen würden leute bei Blizz arbeiten die absolut nichts mit Gameplay etc. zu tun hätten und keine unnötigen Resourcen verwenden würden.

Blizz hat die Kohle durch WoW und die Mitarbeiter.

Wofür verschieben die den das Spiel um Jahre und bringen dann ne halbe Alpha Version auf den markt??

Das gleiche Frage ich mich bei Wings of liberty? Der SC2 Release ist in 2 Monaten 2 Jahre her, und die SP Kampange der Zergs hat absolut nichts mit E-Sports und dem Battle Net zu tun.

Amigo, les dir mal bitte die erste Seite nochmal durch.

Der TE hat lediglich gefragt wie man eine Gilde erstellen kann und ob es Karten für die Instanzen gibt
. Er hat den Thread auch noch mit	...ein paar doofe Fragen... betitelt und seine unwissenheit zugegeben.

Und dann kommt irgendein möchtegern Pro Gamer daher und macht sich über ihn lustig.



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich glaube der TE erwartet hier ein WoW 2 oder sowas? Da wird er sich wohl ganz derbe enttäuscht fühlen, wenn er merkt das D3 was völlig anderes ist. Wenn ich schon was lese von Karten und Instanzen, dann kann ich eigentlich nur schmuzeln, oder den Kopf schütteln, oder beides



Ich selber bin Casual da ich nebenbei noch andere Spiele zocke und alles mal gesehen haben will.
Aber wenn ich son scheiß lese könnt ich platzen.

Lasst euch dass dochmal auf der Zunge zergehen. 
Da stellt n Newbie ne Frage auf der gängigsten Community Seite und dann wird er zusammengeschissen und verarscht weil er die Antwort nicht kennt zu der Frage die er gestellt hat?? 

Auf irgendwelchen Elite oder Pro Gaming Seiten, ok.
Aber auf Buffed.de deren zweck (neben Kohle scheffeln für Computec ;P) darin besteht Newbies MMO zu erklären und zu helfen????

Ein Zitat von dir dem ich absolut Zustimmen kann:



> Du hast DEINE Meinung. Ich habe meine. Nimm es so wie es ist.



Das habe ich allein in dem Thread gefühlte hundert mal schon geschrieben.


Egal weiter etz. erstmal erhabene Seele auf Entschlossenheit ändern. 
Axt rausgeholt und dann kriegen die Bäume n paar auf ihre Wurzeln...


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2012)

/close plz


----------



## Nexilein (22. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Blizz ein Chareditor einbaut?


Was genau soll man da editieren können? Die Form der Nase oder den Bartwuchs?
Man kann die Klamotten einfärben, und mehr macht sich beim spielen sowieso nicht bemerkbar.
Reinzoomen, färben, rauszoomen. Alles andere wäre der Overkill.



Nicnak schrieb:


> Statt 6 Attacken alle freigibt,


Das könnte man machen, würde aber das Spielprinzip über den Haufen werfen.
Es ging bei Diablo schon immer darum mit sehr wenigen Fähigkeiten zurecht zu kommen.
Singletarget, AE, CC und Survival; eigentlich würden schon 4 genügen. 
Wenn ich jetzt 3 verschiedene Arten von AE in der Leiste haben könnte ohne mich an anderer Stelle einschränken zu müssen, dann wäre es wirklich kein Diablo mehr.


----------



## Nicnak (22. Mai 2012)

> close plz/



Wtf?? Wieso, weil dir die Argumente ausgegangen sind??

In einem Forum werden ja wohl noch Diskussionen erlaubt sein?? Oo




Nexilein schrieb:


> Was genau soll man da editieren können? Die Form der Nase oder den Bartwuchs?
> Man kann die Klamotten einfärben, und mehr macht sich beim spielen sowieso nicht bemerkbar.
> Reinzoomen, färben, rauszoomen. Alles andere wäre der Overkill.



Wieso wäre dass denn der Overkill? 
Ja genau dass meine ich. Dass man die Haarfarbe wechseln kann, die Form, die Hautfarbe, den Bartwuchs und nicht das man sich wie bei Saints Row nen blauen Schlumpf zusammenbasteln kann oder ähnliches.
Ein paar Grundeinstellungen.

Erkläre mir mal bitte was daran tragisch wäre wenn nicht jede Spielfigur je nach Klasse gleich aussieht.
Warum dass den Coop Modus kaputt machen würde?




> Das könnte man machen, würde aber das Spielprinzip über den Haufen werfen.
> Es ging bei Diablo schon immer darum mit sehr wenigen Fähigkeiten zurecht zu kommen.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt 3 verschiedene Arten von AE in der Leiste haben könnte ohne mich an anderer Stelle einschränken zu müssen, dann wäre es wirklich kein Diablo mehr.



Wieso wäre es kein Diabolo mehr wenn du verschiedene Attacken je nach Situation benutzen kannst.
Mein Hunter hat n Mehrfachschuss, diverse AOE Fallen und ne AOE Salve, die je nach Situation sinnvoll sind.

Oder D3 mäßig. Meine Mönchin hat nen Fegetritt, Gewitterfront und die Glocke. 3 AOE Attacken die individuell sinnvoll sind.
Wieso darf ich die nicht gleichzeitig in der Leiste haben mit nem global CD der denn Rest regelt??



> Singletarget, AE, CC und Survival; eigentlich würden schon 4 genügen.



Na klar, noch weniger. 
Wieso spielen wir nicht gleich mit 2 Attacken. Linksklick für nen angriff und Rechtsklick um sich zu heilen.
Und als ersatz für die restlichen Attacken nen Wecker im Menü damit man nicht einschläft. Oo
Würde dir das Spass machen?

Erklärt mir mal bitte, gerne auch ausführlich, was an denn Ideen den so schlecht sein soll und wieso Sie Diablo kaputt machen würden??

Egal ob du, Ego1899 (89er Jahrgang, oder hat das was mit der Eintracht zu tun?^^), 
Lacyo, Dagonzo oder sonst jemand dem etwas dazu einfällt.

Ernsthaft.
Erklärt mir mal bitte wieso irgendwas von dem was ich sage D3 kaputt machen würde?

- eine Karte
- Chareditor
- ein dritter Spielmodi neben Hardcore und Classic indem alle Attacken erlaubt wären. (mit global CD`s und eigenen öffentlichen Spielen ala WoW PvP, PvE, Rpg Servern etc.)
- wenn man seine Chars im Hauptmenü drehen und anschaun könnte.
- wenn man seine ganze Kohle in den Schmied steckt und er dafür was vernünftiges basteln würde, anstatt Crap den man auf der gleichen Stufe selber finden kann.
- wenn neben dem Inventar der Char aufploppen würde um seine Rüsi zu betrachten oder einzufärben.
- wenn es zumindestens ein paar Nebenquest geben würde und nicht alles komplett linear ablaufen würde.
- wenn man unnötige Rüsi direkt zerteilen könnte, anstatt die Sachen liegen zu lassen, oder alle 15 Minuten sich zurückzuporten.
- wenn man irgendwann nen schickes reittier besitzt wie in Sacred, oder zumindestens n lumpiges Pony wie in HdrO.

Nehmt mal bitte Stellung dazu und erklärt mir mal warum solche Features Diablo 3 kaputt machen würden??

Weil dann die alten MMO Veteranen, die ja angeblich D3 über alles lieben sich neu orientieren und etwas dazu lernen müssten, könnten??

Was der Bauer nicht kennt bleibt ihm Fremd. Oo

Ne wirklich, erklärt mal eure Argumente bitte.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Mai 2012)

Thread geschlossen. Frage(n) wurden schon beantwortet und nach Beitrag #8 ist der ganze Thread in eine Flame-Offtopic-Diskussion ausgeartet.


----------

